# Darvas Trading



## carmo (12 September 2006)

Any ideas about the length of the "X day high" i.e. 200 days, 100 days, 12 months, 6 months?


----------



## Happy (12 September 2006)

I think 200 days, which is about 1 year


----------



## Luke6450 (12 September 2006)

and if it is sitting at an all time high it is an even better buy signal


----------

